
Why I'm a creationist (2013) - Tomte
https://www.yahoo.com/news/why-im-a-creationist-141907217.html
======
_Schizotypy
So the more compelling and amusing stories are more convincing to you?

Holy fucking shit, what a child

~~~
lizardskull
Your response proves a truth has been exposed.

~~~
_Schizotypy
and what "truth" might that be

that how amusing a story is somehow makes an idea more truthful than evidence?

